# Kate Somerville skincare



## kirlywurly (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick question.. I'm in Dubai in November, just wondered if Kate Somerville is available in the Sephora stores (or anywhere else) in Dubai?

Thanks in advance

Hayley


----------



## kirlywurly (Sep 3, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I suspect that your best option would be to ask the company themselves.

They do have a contact us page at Contact Us although it does seem to be VERY USA market oriented, but someone there may know where Dubai is 

There's no listing of that brand name on the Sephora Middle East site.


----------



## kirlywurly (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Hayley,

I was at the Dubai Marina Mall last night, so popped in to Sephora to ask.

Unfortunately, the answer was no. 

FA




kirlywurly said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick question.. I'm in Dubai in November, just wondered if Kate Somerville is available in the Sephora stores (or anywhere else) in Dubai?
> 
> ...


----------

